# "Risking It All" show on TLC



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I completely avoid TLC because of weirdness like Honey Boo Boo, about which I actually learned on this forum haha
This new show looks interesting so I'm recording one episode.

TLC Goes Off the Grid With 3 Families on New Series 'Risking It All' (Exclusive) - TheWrap


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

No offense intended TG, but I absolutely loathe those "prepper reality" shows that seem so popular now. Yes, I do appreciate the humor and I can certainly laugh at myself and our lifestyle, but not when it is coming from a bunch of condescending morons sitting in Midtown Manhattan telling us how backwards we are because we live the way we do. It may have been before you joined us, but we had one of their "scouts" make a couple posts here looking for us to be in their damn show. That was the angriest and most profane I have ever been in a post! - Even worse than some of the stuff I said to Resister.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Inor, agreed 100%


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

I believe I'm the outcast here because I like the shows... most of them (including Doomsday Preppers, believe it or not). I know they are made to mock us, but it often times blows up in there face and actually gains a following.

Similarly, even Duck Dynasty was intended to belittle the south and southern lifestyle, but that absolutely back-fired on the producers (although still lined their pockets, the only shame of it). Now that down-home lifestyle is gaining traction throughout the US.

I find that while these kind of shows cast a distorted image of prepper life, they also work to legitimatize prepping; making it more commonplace, and easier to find like-minded or interested and curious people.

I've been an outcast most of my life and now I'm branding myself an outcast among outcasts. But screw it; I'm looking forward to that show.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

The same companies run just about all the reality shows, and the only thing they think about is what will sell to the public, they have no scruples. Everything is set up by the producers. And if Honey Boo Boo wasn't bad enough.
They would dress children up as sex objects and dance around if it sells.


----------

